# Killin Hogs



## LuckyBeasley (Feb 21, 2012)

A hog hunter told me that if you shoot a hog in a trap that the blood in the trap will scare off future hogs, is there anything  to this ore is it a joke.........


----------



## PURVIS (Feb 21, 2012)

very few on here trap hogs u may want to try the spot and stalk forum but my guess is yes anything out of ordinary will spook one.


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Feb 21, 2012)

I spot stalk, trap, dog them and also shoot them at night, run over them and anything else if possible...the best hog is a dead hog no matter how you get them out the woods............


----------



## benosmose (Feb 21, 2012)

Seems like you would know the answer then. Go ahead and shoot them in the trap it wont hurt nothin.


----------



## wellwood (Feb 21, 2012)

We trap hogs all year long on are property and they always come back to the trap after we shoot them in it so.......i say go ahead let it rip!


----------



## coolerman (Feb 21, 2012)

X2 Purvis them deer are a nuisance they keep the woods shut down from oct-feb and they run into my truck and cause all kinda damage  ....aint much on turkeys either they poop in my huntin club roads  and it gets on my tires when Im hog huntin . Purvis I agree 100% ........


----------



## benosmose (Feb 21, 2012)

Funny how we can say we like hogs and everybody screams kill them all, but you start talking bout killing the ol pine goats and everyone gets huffy.Before u even say yes I know feral hogs are evasive but so what we all came over on a boat. They taste better its more fun than sitting all day and hoping in a deer stand i will be huntin um till they pry my leash from my cold dead fingers.


----------



## coolerman (Feb 21, 2012)

somebody pass around an offerin plate........can I get AMEN !!! haha


----------



## bowtie (Feb 22, 2012)

me and some buddies went for the first time this past weekend...we loved it...we didn't use dogs ...we rode around in the feilds and sneaked up to get our shots...killed 2 good ones...we are hooked....go back next week for some more pork....


----------



## markhammett (Feb 22, 2012)

LuckyBeasley said:


> I spot stalk, trap, dog them and also shoot them at night, run over them and anything else if possible...the best hog is a dead hog no matter how you get them out the woods............








You own dogs?  Or you've hunted with dogs...


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Feb 22, 2012)

No I dont have dogs I just hunt with friends ever once and a while


----------



## Okie Hog (Feb 22, 2012)

> A hog hunter told me that if you shoot a hog in a trap that the blood in the trap will scare off future hogs, is there anything to this ore is it a joke.........



Depends on how hungry they are and whether or not they are trap shy.   Several times i've shot hogs in a trap in the morning and caught more hogs in the same trap that night.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Feb 22, 2012)

benosmose said:


> Funny how we can say we like hogs and everybody screams kill them all, but you start talking bout killing the ol pine goats and everyone gets huffy.Before u even say yes I know feral hogs are evasive but so what we all came over on a boat. They taste better its more fun than sitting all day and hoping in a deer stand i will be huntin um till they pry my leash from my cold dead fingers.



hogs are no more invasive than we are . they were here before any of us.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Feb 22, 2012)

Okie Hog said:


> Depends on how hungry they are and whether or not they are trap shy.   Several times i've shot hogs in a trap in the morning and caught more hogs in the same trap that night.



Yes I was thinking the same thing, but all my hunting friends says do not shoot them in the pen....got to getem out and do the dirty work at the skinning rack.


----------



## Ole Crip (Feb 22, 2012)

May take a week or two but you will catch them again and again outta the same trap.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm hoping cwd will wipe out the deer and avian bird flu take care of the turkeys   I rode in a fast car once too so I'm thinking about entering nascar.


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 25, 2012)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I'm hoping cwd will wipe out the deer and avian bird flu take care of the turkeys   I rode in a fast car once too so I'm thinking about entering nascar.


----------



## atwenterprise (Feb 25, 2012)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> hogs are no more invasive than we are . they were here before any of us.



I thought they were introduced to North America in the 1500's when the Spanish brought them over to provide food and hunting. People were in North America for thousands of years.


----------

